# Ausbildung - und was dann?



## the bang 2 (12 August 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen,
in diesem Winter schließe ich meine Ausbildug zum Mechatroniker in einem großen Unternehmen ab. Übernahmeplatz ist bereits da, allerdings ist diese nunmal nicht Ausbildungsbezogen (Anlagenführer in einer größeren Roboterfertigungsanlage). Da in meiner Ausbildung natürlich auch SPS-Technik ne große Rolle spielt und mir das eigendlich am meisten Spaß macht, wollte ich eventuell in diese Richtung weitergehen. Allerdings sind meine SPS-Kenntnisse natürlich nur absolute Grundlagen (Hardware, kleinere Bus-Sachen, einfachere Schrittketten in FUP + Graph, keine Analogsachen) Welche Vorraussetzungen sind für eine Berufwechsel in Richtung SPS-Technik notwendig und wie sollte ich mir die am besten aneignen ?

Eventuell könnte ihr auch euren Werdegang beschreiben, falls ihr eine ähnliche Ausgangssituation hattet.

Gruß, Bang


----------



## the bang 2 (13 August 2007)

Ach kommt schon - 50 klicks und keine Antwort?


----------



## da_kine (13 August 2007)

Ich hab mich schon vor meiner Ausbildung mit PC - und µC Programmierung beschäftigt und während der Ausbildung auf SPS ausgeweitet. Da man aber in D für jeden scheiss, egal ob man ihn kann oder net einen Schein braucht hab ich im Anschluss bei der örtlichen HWK noch nen Kurs zur "SPS-Fachkraft" gemacht.
http://www.hwk-muenchen.de/webview7...5XDqQLvpAe?onr=74&pnr=kaodet_MUC&van_id=21108

MFG

Markus


----------



## Exmexx (13 August 2007)

Kommt drauf an in welche Richtung du genau möchtest.

1. Variante: 
Projektabwicklung (Planung, Projektierung usw. von Automatisierungssystemen)
Dann ist es meines Erachtens am sinnvollsten du machst eine entsprechende Weiterbildung (Techniker, Ingenieur o.ä.)! Damit hast du wesentlich bessere Chancen in diesem Bereich zu arbeiten!

2. Variante:
Du willst im Service oder/und Inbetriebnahmebereich arbeiten, dann solltest du dir entsprechende Kenntnisse im Selbststudium aneignen und/oder eventuell einen SPS-Kurs besuchen.

Mein Werdegang

Ausbildung zum Elektromechaniker
1 1/2 Jahre im Service gearbeitet
dann 5 Jahre Studium
jetzt in der Projektabwicklung in einem Maschinenbauunternehmen tätig


----------



## M_o_t (14 August 2007)

Hi
zurzeit wird doch für Service/Inbetriebnahme dauernd gesucht mit SPS Kenntnisse, würde mich wenn du reisebereit bist einfach darauf hin bewerben. Ist allerdings nicht reines programmieren. Aber da siehst viele unterschiedliche Programme. Und je nach Betrieb auch unterschiedliche Systeme

Gruß
Silke


----------



## the bang 2 (14 August 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps 

Das Problem ist, dass einfach keine Berufserfahrung da ist und nur Grundkenntnisse vorhanden - ich denk mal die 900 € werd ich investieren....


----------



## TommyG (15 August 2007)

jop,

das mit der Erfahrung ist das was für dich jetzt kommt. als Techniker oder ing, da kommst du weiter. Im Bereich Service ist man gut aufgehoben...

*Erfolg*... und vllt sind so 1-5 Jahre als Robo- mech gar net sooo schlecht...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich schriebe es nun sehr direkt. Hoffe es ist für dich hilfreich und auch so gewünscht.


Als Mechatroniker wurdest du halbwegs für Mechanik udn für Elektrik ausgebildet. Du hast jedoch wegen dem grossen Umfang der Thematik alles nur halb gelernt und sehr vieles fehlt dir auch ganz.
Anhand deiner Ausbildungsunterlagen (Deinen Ausbildungsplan) hattest du vieles nur sehr dürftig. Ihr habt euch etwas mit Schaltschränken beschäftig, etwas mit Meachnik und Maschinen, etwas mit Elektronik, etwas mit Elektrik. Die ganzen Feinheiten fehlen aber gänzlich.

Mir fällt sehr oft bei Mechatronik Azubis bzw. Junggesellen auf das sie nicht wissen welche Schraube für was ist, welcher Boherer für welches Material, welche Adernfarben wo hin müssen, Wie was mit welchen Abständen in einen Schaltschrank angeordnet sein muss, wie eine Punktnaht beim Schweissen geht, welche Geschwindigkeit ein Bohrer bei dem udn dem Matrial benötigt etc. etc.

Das soll nicht heissen das ihr nichts gelernt habt. Im gegenteil, in euren 3 - 3,5 Jahren habt ihr eine ganze Mänge gelernt. Du hast damit sehr viele Grundlagen gesammelt.

Du bist nun an sich auf dem Stand eines spitzen Maschinenführers. Du kannst Maschinen perfekt bedienen. Verstehst die Mechanischen und elektronischen Abläufe, kannst sie Warten uund einstellen und die auftretenden Störungen analysieren.

Alles was du nun werden möchstest muss nun von dir heraus gehen und kommen. durch deien Frage hier zeigst du das ja auch, das du das möchtest.

Was für dich interessant ist:
Stärungsbeseitugung (Das Reparieren von Maschinen)
Anlagenbau (Das erstellen von Maschienen.
Maschinenführer (Das Bedienen von Maschinen)
Service Techniker (Das Warten von Maschinen udn austauschen von defekten Teilen)
Steuerungstechniker (Das Programmieren udn Projektieren von Anlagensetuerungen)

Da du in einer grossen Firma arvbeitst solltest du dort auch klar machen das du deinen Job als Maschinenführer gerne machen willst. Aber du dich mittel- bis langfristig an andere Bereiche orentierst. du auch erwartest das dir dementsprechnde Schulungen zuteil gelassen werden.
Mache auch ganz klar das du dich erst am Anfang deines beruflichen Weges siehst. 

Hoffe es ist dir hilfreich.


----------



## Gecht (16 August 2007)

Ehrliche Antwort gefällig?

Ich befürchte leider, dass Du als Maschinenführer schnell den "Tunnelblick" kriegst und fachlich stagnierst oder abbaust.

Ich habe persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man in einem kleinen Betrieb schneller lernt, als in einer riesen Firma, wo es für jede Kleinigkeit einen Spezialist gibt. Man ist näturlich auch mehr gefordert und man steht ab und zu allein auf weiter Flur.
Zur Zeit werden überall gute Leute gesucht. Hast Du dich schon mal woanderst umgeschaut? Wenn das Zeugniss stimmt und der Arbeitgeber merkt, dass Du "willst" kriegst Du bestimmt einen guten Job.


----------



## Steve81 (16 August 2007)

Gibts bei euch im Betrieb eine Abteilung für die Instandhaltung der Fertigungsautomaten? 
Falls ja, versuch vielleicht dort hin zu kommen. In der Instandhaltung kann man sich ein sehr breites Wissen über Automatisierung aneignen!


----------



## Werner54 (17 August 2007)

*Beste Voraussetzungen*



the bang 2 schrieb:


> in diesem Winter schließe ich meine Ausbildug zum Mechatroniker in einem großen Unternehmen ab. Übernahmeplatz ist bereits da, allerdings ist diese nunmal nicht Ausbildungsbezogen


 
Hi,
das ist doch das Beste, was einem passieren kann: geregelte Arbeitszeit, pünktliche Pausen und zwischendurch etwas Zeit sich mit Weiterbildung zu beschäftigen. Das hätte ich mir damals auch gewünscht!


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Wenn man jung ist kann man sich eine geregekten Trott nicht vorstellen.
Das komtm erst mit der Zeit, das man froh darum wird.

In Jungen jahren haben viele immer die Angst das man eine Cahnce verpassen könnte, oder man sich später sagt *Damals hätte ich es Machen können, aber ich hatts halt ned gepackt*

Grüsse


----------



## the bang 2 (17 August 2007)

Hallo Maxi,

erstmal vielen Dank für die ehrliche Antwort, und ich bestreite nicht dass es so ist wie beschrieben. Allerdings ist es auch nicht möglich sich in 3 1/2 Jahren die Fähigkeiten von 2 (bzw 3) verschiedenen Berufen anzueignen.
wie heist es bei uns so schön: Wir können alles, aber nichts richtig.

@Gecht: Da hast du durchaus Recht. Ich bekomme jetzt schon Panik, denn "Bandarbeit" is das langweiligste was es gibt. Und wer stellt einen Gesellen nach 2 Jahren Arbeitszeit an, der 0 Berufserfahrung hat? In meinem Unternehmen die Instandhaltungsabteilungen hoffnungslos überfüllt (Werden eher Planstellen abgebaut als ausgeschrieben, andere Abteilung lässt man einfach aussterben).

Und genau deswegen will ich mich weiterbilden. Der Gesellenbrief kann für mich persönlich nicht das ende vom Lied sein. Und wenn mein jetziges Unternehmen mir keine chance gibt das zu machen was mir spaß macht, muss es eventuell eine andere tun.


----------



## KartoffeL (17 August 2007)

Tach,

bei dem was ich so von dir höre würde ich dir empfehlen den Techniker  (evtuell. auf Abendschule) zu machen. 
Oder die Fachhochschulreife nachzuholen (falls du wie ich momentan "nur" einen guten Realschulabschluss hast) und dann ein Studium zu beginnen.

Bei uns haben wir jetzt die Möglichkeit wärend der Ausbildung nach der Arbeit die Fachhochschulreife (2 Jahre) nachzuholen. 

Ich werde die 2te Variante zumindest probieren, damit ich mir später nichts vorzuwerfen habe 

Gruß


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Hallo,

für Techniker fehlt ihn ja noch einiges an praktischer Erfahrung.
Bei mir waren es damals gleub 4 Praktische Jahre oder 7 inkl Lehre und BW.
Wie es aber heute ist weiss ich nicht genau


----------



## KartoffeL (17 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für Techniker fehlt ihn ja noch einiges an praktischer Erfahrung.
> Bei mir waren es damals gleub 4 Praktische Jahre oder 7 inkl Lehre und BW.
> Wie es aber heute ist weiss ich nicht genau


 
Nein, mit ner abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung und glaub 1 Jahr Berufserfahrung kann er den Techniker machen.


----------



## the bang 2 (17 August 2007)

Habe gerade ein bisschen gegoogelt, 1 jahr ist richtig...


----------



## Steve81 (17 August 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein bisschen gegoogelt, 1 jahr ist richtig...


Abendschule oder Vollzeit?
Hab 2003 bis 2005 in Vollzeit gemacht, da hieß es noch man braucht 2 Jahre Berufserfahrung.
Wobei es mir damals so vor kam, als ob es nicht so wirklich interessierte.
Würde einfach mal bei der in Frage kommenden Schule nachfragen.


----------



## ollibolli (17 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich finde, du hast für die Zukunft die besten Voraussetzungen um etwas aus deinem Maschinenführer zu machen. Mit ein bischen Ergeiz und Durchsetzungswillen stehen dir als Maschinenführer einige Türen offen.

Wenn die Maschine mal steht, schnappst du dir einfach selbst das PG und schaust nach was los ist. Wenn du das ein paar mal gemacht hast. Werden deine Chefs von selbst auf dich aufmerksam und du sammelst so deine dringend notwendigen Erfahrungen.

Ich habe bei einem Kunden in den vergangenen Jahren einige Junggesellen gesehen, die auf diese Weise in 3-4 Jahren vom einfachen Werker über Maschinenführer bis in die Elektroinstandhaltung geschafft haben.

Zwischendurch machst du noch deinen Techniker auf Abendschule und schon bist du auf dem besten Weg was du dir so vorstellst.

Gruss Ollibolli


----------



## nade (17 August 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie es beim Techniker aussieht, mußte nur feststellen, das zumindest wosch den Meister im Handwerk gemacht hatte, auffiel wer Berufserfahrung hatte, und wer nicht... daneben zumindest im Fachgespräch und "Praxisprojektübergabe" wer gut "verkaufen" kann, oder schon Kundennähe hatte, und eben viel verhandeln mußte.
Und zu jung und ungeregelte Arbeitszeit, das kann ich nicht so sagen, bin zwar auch nimmer soo jung, aber fand Zeiten in denen es keine Überstunden gab und Morgens 8 anfangen, und um 1700 Feierabend besser.

Ok flexiebler bei Überstunden und mal Projektbedingt die Zeiten "umfahren", aber sonst lieber geregelte Zeiten.
Also kurz um, würd eh nicht empfehlen, ohne zumindest etwas Praxis nach der Ausbildung eine Weiterbildung anzugehen.


----------



## MW (17 August 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein bisschen gegoogelt, 1 jahr ist richtig...


 
Also soweit ich weis, muss man zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung zum Techniker 5 Jahre in dem Berufsfeld tätig gewesen sein, wobei die ausbildungszeit mitgerechnet wird.

So hab ichs ma bei ILS gelesen.


----------



## Exmexx (18 August 2007)

nade schrieb:


> IAlso kurz um, würd eh nicht empfehlen, ohne zumindest etwas Praxis nach der Ausbildung eine Weiterbildung anzugehen.



Sorry aber genau das halte ich für totalen Blödsinn. Was bringt die Praxis für die Weiterbildung? Was bringt dir die Praxis als Maschinenführer, Instandhalter etc.  für die Weiterbildung? 
Wenn du was gescheites machen willst dann sofort und direkt. Für mich persönlich war meine Lehre und die "Praxis danach" nichts aber auch gar nichts wert! Im nachhinein betrachtet leider verschwendete Zeit. 
Es interessiert später keine Sau was du für Pseudopraxis nach der Lehre hattest weil dies eh meistens nicht mehr der Bereich ist auf den du dich beworben hast.


----------



## MW (18 August 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Sorry aber genau das halte ich für totalen Blödsinn. Was bringt die Praxis für die Weiterbildung? Was bringt dir die Praxis als Maschinenführer, Instandhalter etc. für die Weiterbildung?
> Wenn du was gescheites machen willst dann sofort und direkt. Für mich persönlich war meine Lehre und die "Praxis danach" nichts aber auch gar nichts wert! Im nachhinein betrachtet leider verschwendete Zeit.
> Es interessiert später keine Sau was du für Pseudopraxis nach der Lehre hattest weil dies eh meistens nicht mehr der Bereich ist auf den du dich beworben hast.


 
Das ist ansichtssache, Erfahrung sammeln ist meinermeinung nach immer hilfreich, vorausgesetzt man kann sie in seinem Tätigkeitsbereich sammeln also nich als Maschinenführer. Wenn man die auswirkungen von elektrischen defekten selbst erlebt hat ist das allemal besser als nur mal darüber was gelesen zu haben. 
Ich hab selbst schon des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt, was dabei herauskommen kann!! wenn Leute ohne erfahrung etwas neues bauen/konstruieren/planen.

Aber es gibt da halt unterschiedliche Meinungen


----------



## dermoench (18 August 2007)

hallo leute, hallo bang,

ich hab meine ausbildung zum energieelektroniker in einer firma gemacht in der ich schon während der ausbildung viel im service tätig war. das war manchmal stress pur und zeit für sich selbst hatte ich auch oft nicht. 
nach der ausbildung hab ich mir gesagt: jetzt ist schluß, ich will ein geregeltes leben, um 7:00 anfangen um 16:00 aufhören!
das hab ich dann genau 2 jahre durchgehalten bis mir vor einöde der kopf geplatzt ist. ich brauchte einen tapeten wechsel, landete dann, weil ich gerade nichts besseres gefunden hab bei einem anlagenbauer für antriebstechnik zum schaltschrank verdrahten. offensichtlich hab ich mich da so gut angestellt das mein chef schnell kam und meinte das er mich für kleinere service-einsätze einsätzen wollte. ich in meiner freizeit kaufte ich mir bücher und begann mir neues wissen anzulesen, ich bekam nach und nach immer mehr zusprache von den technikern und ing. in meiner firma. die service einsätze wurden größer und verantwortungsvoller bis hin zu kompletten inbetriebnahmen im ausland, wenn ich in der firma war wurde ich von den konstrukteuren in geteacht, da raucht dann schon manchmal der kopf.
dann fällte ich die entscheidung bei der daa ein technikum zum elektrotechniker zu beginnen. es begannen 4 harte jahre in denen ich teilweise mit einem koffer für klamotten und einem für meine schulsachen durch die welt flog und inbetriebnahmen machte.
die 4 jahre sind rum, die technikerschule bestanden, ich reise immer noch, ich lerne immer noch ( denn das hört bei uns nie auf, nicht lernen ist wie stillstand).
aber das wichtigste ist, mir hat die zeit nach meiner ausbildung ganz klar gezeigt, wenn du weißt was du willst und dafür kämpst dann erreichst du dein ziel.
ich denke das der techniker in abendschule ne gute sache ist für dich. soweit ich das noch im kopf hab kannst du bei der daa direkt nach der ausbildung mit dem studium starten, wenn du während der 4 jahre einen fachnahen beruf hast gilt diese zeit zusammen mit der ausbildung als berufserfahrung. kannst dich ja mal hier erkundigen www.daa-technikum.de.

ich wünsch dir alles gute für deine zukunft

schöne grüße an alle hier

Mike


----------



## nade (19 August 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Das ist ansichtssache, Erfahrung sammeln ist meinermeinung nach immer hilfreich, vorausgesetzt man kann sie in seinem Tätigkeitsbereich sammeln also nich als Maschinenführer. Wenn man die auswirkungen von elektrischen defekten selbst erlebt hat ist das allemal besser als nur mal darüber was gelesen zu haben.
> Ich hab selbst schon des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt, was dabei herauskommen kann!! wenn Leute ohne erfahrung etwas neues bauen/konstruieren/planen.
> 
> Aber es gibt da halt unterschiedliche Meinungen



Ganz genau das. Die, die direkt von der Schule kamen konnten Theorie noch ohne wieder reinarbeiten, aber wenns um praktische Sachen gingen, mußten sie ersteinmal in der VDE wälzen, was Zeit kostete, wo halt mit Berufserfahrung dieser Blick meist nichtmehr benötigt wird. Auch, was halt als  Marionette der Firma, Anweisungen empfangen, Anweisungen ausführen, nicht unbedingt von nöten ist. Nur es geht hier um Eigenständiges Handeln, bei dem Fehler zu verherenden Auswirkungen führen kann, da ist praktische Erfahrung schon etwas wichtiger, weil kurzfristig Entscheidungen erst mit schon erreichten Kenntnissen wesentlich leichter und richtig getroffen werden können.
Oder halt, was wenn Aufstieg zum Instandhalter und Servicemensch ehr liegt, die Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Kunden. Und ich kann dir sagen, es kann schwer werden, wenn ein Kunde etwas haben will, was nicht erlaubt ist, und man muss es ihm in freundlichem Ton beibringen, weil dieser schon etwas am rumwüten ist, weils nicht nach seinem Willen geht...
dermoench dein Werdegang könnte man unter : mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen eisntufen. 
Aber halt so ziemlich der normale Werdegang, man wird nicht gleich als Topmanager gebohren... Man wächst mit der Verantwortung, die man halt eben nur durch Praxiserfahrung und Weiterbildung/Fortbildung.
Er nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit


----------



## Exmexx (19 August 2007)

Tut mir leid aber ich les mir deinen Text jetzt schon mehrmals durch, aber ich versteh ihn einfach nicht. Fehlen da ein paar Worte?


----------



## TobiasA (19 August 2007)

Gerade, wenn man mit Kunden zu tun hat, muss man auch ein gutes Stück Menschenkenntnis und auch ein bisschen Psychologie mitbringen (oder lernen). Bei nicht erlaubten Sachen sage ich meist: "Ich kann dir sagen, wie's geht, aber erlaubt ist es nicht und ich werde es nicht machen..."  
Immer schön ruhig bleiben und Werbegeschenke verteilen  

Btw.: Techniker sind 7 Jahre Berufserfahrung incl. Ausbildung, wobei das alles ziemlich dehnbar ist...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Chriz (21 August 2007)

ich kenn es so.

wenn man den techniker in teilzeit (abendschule) macht. kann man quasi direkt nach der ausbildung damit anfangen. die berufserfahrung wird dann am ende bei der prüfung anerkannt. somit dann 4 jahre.
in teilzeit muß man mindestens 2 jahre berufserfahrung nachweisen.
bei der schule wo ich mich erkundigt habe sogar nur 1 jahr.
in wie weit die zulassungsbeschränkungen gedehnt werden können weiß ich nicht. mir scheint das ganze aber nicht sooo streng geregelt zu sein.
mein ansprechpartner an der schule sagte dazu auch, dass es da auf ein oder zwei wochen nicht ankommt.

in diesem sinne...


----------



## maxi (22 August 2007)

Bei Techniker oder Studium geht es recht gut,
da man sehr viel Theorie zu den vorhandenen Wissen dazu lernt.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich bei HWK Meister aber nur anraten erst wirklich fungierte praktische Kentnisse zu sammeln.
Nach dem HWK Meister muss man dann so Fit sein ein eMittelständische Frima leiten zu können udn auch mit den Eventualitäten des Berufs klar kommen. Das bedeutet fungiertes Wissen und wen man falls man etwas nicht weiss oder man sich nicht sicher ist darauf ansrpechen kann.
ansonsten wird man viel Lehrgeld zahlen. Oft beobachtet man auch das dies wirklich Existänzgefährdent werden kann. 
Von IHK Meister kann ich nur abraten.


----------



## Chriz (22 August 2007)

kommt drauf an wo man arbeitet oder arbeiten will.

wenn ich in die industrie will und dort im werkstatt bereich arbeiten will dann kann ich den industriemeister besser gebrauchen als einen handwerksmeister, der sich sicherlich gut in bwl vwl und weiß der teufel was nicht noch auskennt.

rein fachlich denke ich ist der industriemeister ein wenig fundierter.


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

Leider nicht,

gerade Fachlich fehlt da es da sehr.
Ich habe mir die Ausbildungsunterlagen IHK Meister Elektro und Metall von München besorgt und war sehr überrascht wie oberflächlich und Lückenhaft das ganze angelegt ist. Es hat aber auch ganz andere Anforderungen als HWK Meister. Der IHK Meistwer lehnt sich mehr auf Mitarbeitsführung, Arbeitssischerhiet etc. und sehr wenig auf Fachpraxis und Fachtheorie. An der Anzahl der ausbildungsstunden ist auch schon zu sehen das hier einiges weniger da sein muss. Vergleiche ich zum Beispiel ein Thema das beide Meister benötigen, was bei HWK allein an elektromagnetischen Wellen und Kapazitäten (Also absolut reine Fachtheorie und Mathe) dran kahm und wie klein dieser Bereich bei der IHK ist fällt sehr stark auf das Wissen über das was man macht bei der IHK nicht im vordergrund steht. 

Der HWk Meister wirft noch 3 weitere Vorteile auf.
1. Rechtlich gesehen ist eine Eintragung als Meister in der Handwerksrolle (bzw. Ingeneuer mit selben Fachwissen) notwendig um bestimmte Arbeiten auszuführen oder Sachen wie zum Beispiel AuS etc. anzuordnen.
Ansich kann ein IHK Meister auch keine Risikoabwägung usw machen udn hat probelem Schaltberechtigungen oder AuS Anweisungen zu geben.
Eien Verbindliche 103/701/702 Messung usw.  kann er auch nicht geben.

2. Der HWK Meister liegt bis zu einer bestimmten Umsatzgränze auch bei einem Gewerbe (Es sei den er meldet eine bestimmte Gesellschaftsform an) weiterhin nur dem BGB und ist gleichzusetzen einer Privatperson. Mit allen Rechten und Pflicheten dadurch (Dies ist anfangs absolut sehr vorteilhaft und rentabel nicht dem HGB zu unterliegen und verringert Risiken sehr emens) Dieses Privileg fällt nur jemanden mit einen Handwerksmeister Titel zu.

3. Jeder wird mal in die Lage kommen das er einen Kredit, sei es privat oder für Gewerbe benötigt. Es ist hier so absolut leichter an Geld bzw. grosse Summen zu kommen. Gewerblich macht die KFW oder Hausbanken hier wenig gezeter. Bei Privatkreditenbzw. für eine Imobilie oder einen Hypothekenkredit ist die Bonität bei Banken emens höher. Es ist auch sehr unwarscheinlich einfach das ein Handwerksmeister keien Arbeit hat oder mal kein Geld verdient. Dadurch kommt man auch an günstigere Kredite, da der Risikofaktor emens kleiner ist.


Mag vielleicht meine persönlcihe Meinung sein, ich möchte natürlich auch jeden seine Meinung und erfahrung lassen. Also mr persönlich komtm es etwas vor als sei der IHK Meister eher etwas für Mitarbeiterführung udn weniger etwas fachliches. Für mich war der Meister halt auch etwas erstes; Wenn ich MEister bin muss ich auch meisterlich arbeiten und das im Arbeitsaltag jederzeit auch von mir verlang werden.


----------



## repök (23 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Der HWk Meister wirft noch 3 weitere Vorteile auf.
> 1. Rechtlich gesehen ist eine Eintragung als Meister in der Handwerksrolle (bzw. Ingeneuer mit selben Fachwissen) notwendig um bestimmte Arbeiten auszuführen oder Sachen wie zum Beispiel AuS etc. anzuordnen.
> Ansich kann ein IHK Meister auch keine Risikoabwägung usw machen udn hat probelem Schaltberechtigungen oder AuS Anweisungen zu geben.
> Eien Verbindliche 103/701/702 Messung usw. kann er auch nicht geben.
> ...


 
1. Risikoabwägung - wenn das der IHK-Meister nicht kann, soll er gehen. Das ist seine gottverdammte Aufgabe. 
2. Weist du die Umsatzgrenze - lächerlich
3. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das ein Meister, der einfach zu blöd ist, auch ohne arbeit da steht..

Ich kenne Meister aus beiden bereichen, denen würde ich nichtmal zutrauen, eine Lampe anzuschliessen. Vom Fach, aus Theorie und Praxis, keine Ahnung, aber immer eine VDE-Kladde im Werkzeugkoffer.

Des weiteren ist Praxis durch nichts zu ersetzen. Theoretisch geht alles, aber in der praxis siehts dann oft andres aus.


----------



## zotos (23 August 2007)

@maxi: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pausenhof wissen gepaart mit Verallgemeinerungen.

@repök:


----------



## Exmexx (23 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> 3. Jeder wird mal in die Lage kommen das er einen Kredit, sei es privat oder für Gewerbe benötigt. Es ist hier so absolut leichter an Geld bzw. grosse Summen zu kommen. Gewerblich macht die KFW oder Hausbanken hier wenig gezeter. Bei Privatkreditenbzw. für eine Imobilie oder einen Hypothekenkredit ist die Bonität bei Banken emens höher. Es ist auch sehr unwarscheinlich einfach das ein Handwerksmeister keien Arbeit hat oder mal kein Geld verdient. Dadurch kommt man auch an günstigere Kredite, da der Risikofaktor emens kleiner ist.


 
Absoluter Unsinn!
Und der Herr Prof. Dr. Haumichblau bekommt ungesehen einen Millionenkredit!


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Absoluter Unsinn!
> Und der Herr Prof. Dr. Haumichblau bekommt ungesehen einen Millionenkredit!


 
Das weiss ich nicht, aber kann ich wiederum kaum glauben.
du kannst aber mal bei deiner Hausbank nachfragen, die werden dir bestätigen das Handwerksmeister als Angestellte bei Privatkrediten eine sehr niedrige Risikogruppe haben. 

Wie ich schon geschriben habe sind es meine persönlciehn Erfahrungen und Meinung die ich egrne teile udn natürlich ist es nicht der Weissheit letzter Schluss. Falls jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat finde ich das auch interessant. Ich persönlich finde den Meister IHK zu nichts zu gebrauchen, also die Ausbildung dazu, nicht den Menschen. Ob man ihn hat oder nicht macht irgendwie keine veränderung, weder rechtlich, vom Wissen oder er ist auch kein Titel.


----------



## zotos (23 August 2007)

Also ohne jetzt verallgemeinern zu wollen.

1. Eine Weiterbildung direkt nach der Ausbildung halte ich für wenig Sinnvoll. Dafür gibt/gab es ja die Zugangsbedingungen die Fachbezogene Berufserfahrung verlangen.

2. Egal welche Weiterbildung man angeht man sollte es machen um was lernen zu wollen und nicht um irgend einen Schein als Berechtigung zu erlangen. Nur wer bereit ist sich Wissen anzueignen kann auch lernen.

3. Es hilft der eigenen Qualifikation nichts wenn man andere pauschal schlecht macht.

Die Weiterbildungen sind oft auch auf sehr unterschiedliche Tätigkeitsfelder ausgelegt. z.B. ein Techniker hat andere Aufgaben als ein Meister.

Jetzt zu einer Verallgemeinerung meinerseits:

Handwerksmeister und die Innungen haben ein hohes Interesse am Bestandsschutz und konzentrieren sich so stark darauf das sie die Technik völlig aus den Augen verlieren. Wenn ich in die VDE schaue habe ich nicht den Eindruck als würde sich da jemand mühe geben und dem lesenden eine Hilfe anzubieten. Das ist zu viel Juristischer kauderwelsch.


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ohne jetzt verallgemeinern zu wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> Handwerksmeister und die Innungen haben ein hohes Interesse am Bestandsschutz und konzentrieren sich so stark darauf das sie die Technik völlig aus den Augen verlieren. Wenn ich in die VDE schaue habe ich nicht den Eindruck als würde sich da jemand mühe geben und dem lesenden eine Hilfe anzubieten. Das ist zu viel Juristischer kauderwelsch.


 
wollte keien schlecht machen, ich hätte mich da besser oder anders ausdrücken müssen. Entschuldigung falls ich da jemand an den Latz gefahren habe.

Deien Aussag emit Innung ist schon richtig, ich kenne das aber bei anderen Theman. Bei der VDE finde ich es gar nicht schlimm udn an sich recht straff und gut erklärt. Allerdings hatten wir in München auch die Person als Lehrenden, die auch die VDE teils erstellt udn da im Prüfungsausschuss der VDE sitzt.
Aber es stimtm schon, das wenn man den Umgang mit nicht wirklich egelernt hat sich sicher sehr schwer mit tud. Kann mich auch noch an früher in der Lehre erinnern das ich da ewig rumgesucht (Bayrisches Wort) hatte (Damals waren es viele kleine blaue und rote Ordner)  und auch gar nicht wusste ob ich das richtige hatte udn ob ich es verstanden habe.

Also falls ich jemanden an den Latz gefahren bin entschuldigung, das wollte ich so ned.


----------



## Steve81 (23 August 2007)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der schönste Titel nichts bringt, wenn man nicht auch schon praktische Erfahrung gesammelt hat.
Poblematisch wird es allerdings, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit dazu erhält (z.B. als Anlagenbediener, der für jede Reparatur einen Instandhalter rufen muss).
Und je nach Arbeitgeber kann man es als Facharbeiter betriebsintern genau so weit bringen wie ein Dipl.Ing.. 
Eine Weiterbildung ist aber gundsätzlich mal kein Fehler! 
In welche Richtung sie geht muss jeder für sich selbst und seine Interessen entscheiden.


----------



## Chriz (23 August 2007)

das aus dem techniker-forum.de

>>>>>
"Hi,

also erstmal Danke für eure Antworten!
Ich habe heute auch mal bei der Handwerkskammer angerufen und die haben mir das so erklärt:

Der größte unterschied zwischen Industriem. u. Handwerksm. besteht darin, (so haben die es mir erklärt) dass der Industriemeister stark "abgespeckt" ist. 
Zum Bsp. wird in Rewe und Buchführung nicht der Stoff gelehrt, den man als Handwerksm. beigebracht bekommt.
Der Handwerksm. ist deshalb für all diejenen was, die sich auch Selbständig machen wollen, da sie wie schon erwähnt, gezielt darauf vorbereitet werden einen Betrieb zu führen und der Industriem. stark auf die bedürfnisse der Industrie zugeschnitten ist und das "Betrieb führen" anderen überlassen wird.

Übrigens: Als Industriemeister kann man sich neuerdings auch Selbständig machen (als Handwerksbetrieb). Früher musste man dazu eine "Ausnahmegenehmigung" beantragen. "
<<<<<<


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> Übrigens: Als Industriemeister kann man sich neuerdings auch Selbständig machen (als Handwerksbetrieb). Früher musste man dazu eine "Ausnahmegenehmigung" beantragen. "
> <<<<<<


 
Laut HWK wirklich nicht, vor allem nicht als Handwerksbetriebm, da ja die Eintragung in der Rolle fehlt, war da er vor kurzen wieder bei ner Schulung.

Im übrigen ist die Thematik in der Wikipedia unter _Meister_ sehr gut beschrieben. _(Schnell noch Seite abänder das sie zu meine geschriebsel passt *spass*)_


----------



## zotos (23 August 2007)

@maxi: Ich habe meine Meinung geändert. Wir sollten eine SPSler Innung Gründen und auch einen "Programmierbefähigungsprüfung" einführen. Was hier in den letzten Wochen abgeht tut einfach nur noch weh.


----------



## Chriz (23 August 2007)

@maxi

das ist wahrscheinlich regional unterschiedlich. es gibt etliche hwk die industriemeister anerkennen und somit eine selbstständigkeit im handwerk ermöglichen.


----------



## nade (23 August 2007)

Zur VDE, da ist wirklich an mehreren Stellen, das gleiche behandelt, aber wenn man das "Schlimmste/Schelchteste" mit den anderen sich auslegt, so ist man schon näher am Ziel. Das ist wie mit Projektieren, Häufung und Belastung mit Leitungslänge und Querschnitt zusammenwürfeln und irgentwo/irgentwann kommt die Schnittmenge als Ziel raus.
Suchen, lesen und interpretieren ergibt das was man braucht.
Und da kommt schon irgentwo dei Praxis raus, wo man schon Erfahrungswerte hat.
Zudem sind Handwerksmeister schneller in einer Lohngruppe, in der auf einmal Projekte  von ner halben oder gar ganzen Million geleitet werden müssen. Entscheidungen, die in kurzer Zeit gefällt werden müssen, kann nur ein langjähriger Geselle, der dem Betrieb lange Zeit angehörte, oder ein Meister der flexiebel, in Kenntniss des Preisrahmens, und der dazugehörenden Richtlinien ist verantworten.
Zum lieber holen, muss ich Maxi auch recht geben, hab schon viel gehört, das der Handwerksmeister lieber genommen wird als der Industriemeister, und das in der Industrie.
Wenn ich von dem kürzlichen Leiharbeiter ausgehe, könnt ich sagen, selbst eine Wechselschaltung ist zu hoch, wobei 2 Punkte gegen Pauschal sprechen, 1. Leiharbeiter, der eh sich nicht bemühen will für die 7,50.. und 2. beides in 1. drin genannt.


----------



## maxi (24 August 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> @maxi
> 
> das ist wahrscheinlich regional unterschiedlich. es gibt etliche hwk die industriemeister anerkennen und somit eine selbstständigkeit im handwerk ermöglichen.


 
Oh das kann sein,
die HWK`s der einzelnen Länder sind natürlich immer für sich eine Institution des öffentlichen Rechtes (Glaubt nennt man so). Also jede kann für sich die Zulassungen und Bestimmungen festlegen solang sie den Rahmen der Staatsvorgaben und Gesetze entsprechen. (ist meine These)

@Zotos Die Innung ist ein AG Verband in der aber Meister (Oder nur Meister) Mitglieder werden können. Meist erfolgen in einer Innung die abschlussprüfungen udn auch ein Grossteil der übertrieblichen Ausbildungen in einer Ausbildung. 

Ich wollte durch mein Geschriebens meien Erfahrungswerte weiter geben, falls ich damit jemand auf den Schlips getreten bin bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen. Falls jemand ferbindliche Antworten zu diesen Thema für Bayern benötigt kann ich ihm Ansprechpartner von hwk, ihk und e-innung per PN geben.


----------

